# Any recommendations for World War I films?



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm realizing that while I've seen a lot of movies on WWII, I haven't seen a lot on WWI. Does anyone have any recommendations (stuff I can pick on on Netflix?)

I'd prefer reasonable accuracy, though I can be flexible on that. Ideally something covering the war itself, battles, bonus points for something dealing with the use of planes and dogfighting.

I've got All Quiet on the Western Front, Sargeant York, Doctor Zhivago and Lawrence of Arabia in my list, though at least with Zhivago, more as a classic movie I haven't seen not really as a WWI film. I've seen Flyboys (really disappointed on that one.)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

History Channel would be best bet.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

P Smith said:


> History Channel would be best bet.


Maybe, though it seems in the past a lot of their stuff was WWII, and lately I've been fearing the future of the channel. I love Pawn Stars and Ice Road Truckers, but the focus is changing. I don't think DirecTV gets their Military History channel, but that too was mostly WWII I thought.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Take a look at the DVD sets the History Channel offers.

In terms of drama "The Lost Battalion" (2001) is an excellent film even though it was an A&E TV film. "Company K" (2003) was an indy picture based on a classic novel of the same name by William March, who as a Marine in WWI. There's many other good ones like "My Boy Jack", "Passchendaele", and "The Trench". If it's the WWI air war you're after try "Flyboys."


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Take a look at the DVD sets the History Channel offers.
> 
> In terms of drama "The Lost Battalion" (2001) is an excellent film even though it was an A&E TV film. "Company K" (2003) was an indy picture based on a classic novel of the same name by William March, who as a Marine in WWI. There's many other good ones like "My Boy Jack", "Passchendaele", and "The Trench". If it's the WWI air war you're after try "Flyboys."


Thanks, I added some of those. Passchendaele isn't available on Netflix yet, but I put it in my saved queue.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Blue Max with George Peppard. Much better than Flyboys.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

No one has mentioned "Paths of Glory?" 

Not exactly action-packed but probably the most highly regarded WWI film ever made.

Others that come to mind are "The Dawn Patrol" and "Lafayette Escadrille".


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I had put Blue Max and Paths of Glory in my queue. Thanks though!


----------



## 408SJC (Sep 4, 2006)

As a kid my parents made me watch Gallipoli, from what I remember it was good, though I haven't seen it since then.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

408SJC said:


> As a kid my parents made me watch Gallipoli, from what I remember it was good, though I haven't seen it since then.


OH, good one! Didn't Chariots of Fire have some WWI stuff in it also?


----------

